# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Beretta M9 vs 92fs in NZ Swap or Sale

## NZSOMA

I have a basically new 9mm Beretta stamped M9 USA. Just wondering what the value of these are vs the readily available 92fs. I cant seem to find any available in NZ or a price guide. 
I'm after a hunting rifle so open to an offer or swaps if anyone is interested and has something in 6.5 Creedmoor preferably although I could be persuaded otherwise. 

Includes 2 mags and bag.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

